

Generate electricity by walking - asoto
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/764467377/solepower-power-by-walking-0?ref=live

======
IanCal
Do you get two for the 75 or 100 dollars? I'm not sure I'd want to wear an
insole in just one shoe. EDIT - this is covered in your FAQ, sorry. "Yes, we
will provide a matching insole with the same feel/weight/size as the power-
producing insole so the user doesn't walk with uneven steps."

Secondly, why would you advise this over a wind up charger?

